# UK GT Final Deathwatch Terminator Army



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok for those who don't know i'm attending this years 40k final with a deathwatch terminator force. As usual i am about 5 years behind schedule but managed to get one painted at last - now time to get the rest done.

Thought i'd link up the pics for ppls viewing pleasure:


















































Please excuse the usual fuzzy pics but i am shit when it comes to photo's. But apart from that what do you all think? If evevything is to this level you recon i stand a chance at getting a nomination for best army?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Model looks great,
But do the Dark Angels provide deathwatch members.I thought they didnt like the Inquisition too much.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Every chapter does in theory. Plus the Deathwatch comic strip featured a DA and a SW, so thats good enough for me.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it Skcuzz. Nice detailing and very cleanly done. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

sweet. and yeah deathwatch members come from all chapters of the imperium


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Is this open for C+C?

Amazing, i admit.

One flaw though--the highlighs are pretty damn big.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

course it is open to C&C, thats the point of posting it tbh.

It didn't feel they where too big personally, i did trim them down somewhat with black after doing the highlight.

I'll get a bunch more done this week (at least the rest of the sqaud and dread) and get them up for more critique.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice, ill post my pics of my deathwatch when i get my dads camera. 
but mine are nowhere near yours buddy. Yours look awsum, man i wouldnt want to meet one of them when they are in a bad mood!!, ouch. thats all i can say lol


----------



## Blood Claw Warrior (Jan 26, 2007)

Ya, I think those would have a chance. They look really good and I like them a lot. Nice job.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sweetness. I like how the powerfist turned out. Great job with the metallic paints.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Can you post the army list?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=72

Its already over in the list section. Assuming skcuzz hasn't altered it of course!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

acutally i've changed the lsit slighty - have jsut edited it as i realised i have forgotten to.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Dread #1 finished:

























































So thats 2 models done!!!! Shit i better get moving!
On a side note had a minor disaster today, opened my case and the resin sword for my Libby/inq has snapped!!! Its resin and so far is not enjoying been superglued!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far Skcuzz. I especially like the positioning of the models, gives them more motion.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the terminator looks like he is doing a "NEO" dodge bullets manauvre  
Dred looks cool mate, there is a little armour technique that looks good on large surfaces that i think u could use, but i don't know what its called and am not great at explaining these things. Basically you draw very thin dashes of you lightest highlight colour in from the edges of the plates, only very sparingly. It breaks the surface up a little and looks really good when done well. Im sure someone can explain this better or you may already know of it anyway

Anyway the best example of this ive seen is Ragnar Burmanes Runepriest that our mate dave painted for him. Maybe he will grace us with a pic, if his camera is working


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

fantastic pose on the dread, got any WIP shots?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It just looks to me like he's tilted too far and is tying as hard as he can (while wearing Terminator Armour) to avoid his gavitational fate.

"For the Empero- oh, crapsonofaDAMNIT*WHUD*"


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> It just looks to me like he's tilted too far and is tying as hard as he can (while wearing Terminator Armour) to avoid his gavitational fate.
> 
> "For the Empero- oh, crapsonofaDAMNIT*WHUD*"


The phot does portray that but he's on a tilted newspaper.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Love the dread.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the poses...different is GOOD!


----------



## Exodite (Dec 28, 2006)

How is the army coming along? 
The GT is less than a month away now. :shock: 
Do you think that you will get them finished?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I know he finished his Inquisitor model last week, very nice It Is to! 8) 
Last I heard he was down to having to do a terminator a day right up untill the GT!
Friday night at Bugmans ftw!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Right at last another update. Have been a bit slow on the painting front this past week and a half but have been busy building the entire army. Its all done and based, yeah! Took bloody ages to get rid of all those mold lines! Am currently sparying them all black and will do all the bases on mass before painting them.
Also having a major nightmare with FW, still no sign of the replacement shoulder pads for the various chapters. Got onto them today and to thier credit (cheers simon) they are sending out the parts ASAP dispite not been able to find those i sent back, and they are doing this FOC. Though due to the weather etc they have a backlog and it'll be a week to 10 days!!!! So gonna have to paint all the models now without chapter pads and then do them seperatly. Lets hope they finally arrive and with enough time to do them all!
So apart from that major set back everythings going well, though as usual am behind and the tourney is fast approaching. not to worry this happens every time and i always get it all finished (to bugmans!).
Right less rambling more pics, have finished the command sqaud and inq (not done the familiar yet).
What do you think?


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful positioning. Great paint work, amazing attention to detail. Very well done indeed.

have you tried pinning the sword? I'm not familiar with the piece you mentioned but I've found pinning to be an excelent means to keeping stuff together.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you have photographs in a size that lends itself better to comments?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

just go to my flickr account (flame_on_manchester) if you wanna see larger photo's though the pciture quality does degrade.

What i will try to do is once it is all done get some one with better photo abilities and proffesional lighting to do it (i.e my local GW which has some portable halgon emergency type lighting - very powerful). Me sitting in my living room aint enough.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That is some seriously nice kit, makes my stuff look like its been done by a poorly trained monkey.   

Oh and May the Emperor be with you at the GT!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking very good mate, i definately think if u get them done you should be getting a nomination


----------

